# Rhom?



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

just curious what an i.d on this guy would be? sry about the crappy photos but i can never catch this guy staying still lol ill try and get better ones later


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like my rhom when he was that size.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

S.Rhombeus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Crappy photo. Tail alone suggests S. marginatus. But better photo could clear up id.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm just gonna wait for better pics

Please try to get the full tail on a side shot, would certainly help


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

hope these pics can help.































BRUNER247 said:


> Looks like my rhom when he was that size.


hey would u be able to post a pic please? jusr curious to see what this guy will look like when he gets bigger


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I had a pic & many more in my gallery but I just looked & now I have only one parrot pic so I idk what happened to them. The last pic in the 1st group of pics even looks like my tank! Exact same background n fish looks like mine's twin. Lol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S marginatus.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Margin?? Your 1st two pics looks like you stole my pics! Maybe I have margin, lmao.


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

hastatus said:


> S marginatus.


what makes you say marginatus? i've never seen his top fin go straight up


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

lol ya it really does look like a marginatus, everything except the top fin


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice serra!

I like him a lot


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Agree with S.marginatus.
The tail marking, especially the dark V extending backwards from the peduncle is typically for S.marginatus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> S marginatus.


what makes you say marginatus? i've never seen his top fin go straight up
[/quote]
The dorsal fin doesn't amount to much. The fin can be heavily damaged from previous bites.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Glad you agree :laugh


Don't get used to it


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

liz13 said:


> lol ya it really does look like a marginatus, everything except the top fin


Nice marg, huh?!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Kinda looks irritans


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

TheCableGuy said:


> lol ya it really does look like a marginatus, everything except the top fin


Nice marg, huh?!








[/quote]

is that yours? and i looked at mine and its top fin is similar, i just didnt notice lol


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

liz13 said:


> lol ya it really does look like a marginatus, everything except the top fin
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


Nice marg, huh?!








[/quote]

is that yours? and i looked at mine and its top fin is similar, i just didnt notice lol
[/quote]

Yeah it's mine.
Here's another pic of him.


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

He's a beauty! I can't wait till mine grows lol


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

@liz13 i paid 150 for mine b4 shipping he is a big marg tho...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

you lucky dog, congrats on a great buy


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful fish,how big do these guys get???


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Approx 9" SL


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

update, does the i.d still make out for a marg?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yupp , that looks like s.marginatus too me


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice chompers too !!!!!


----------

